# [2012] Can someone please check?



## sb2313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi 
We don't own DVC, but are curious if someone could check availability for akl-kidani in a savannah view studio for may 29-June 1. Thanks in advance!


----------



## presley (Dec 3, 2012)

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village
Deluxe Studio - Savanna View
The spirit of the savanna comes to life in the spacious rooms of this Resort, set near a vast animal reserve.
Sleeps 4
1 queen-size bed & 1 full-size sleeper sofa
Kitchenette
Full bath
53 Vacation Points	  

Availability ( 3 of 3 Nights Available )
Date	Wed
May 29	Thu
May 30	Fri
May 31
Vacation Points	17	17	19


As of right now, it is available.


----------



## sb2313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for checking, I appreciate it!


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 12, 2013)

*One more request, please*

Could someone please check may 23-26 in savannah view studio at kidani? Trying to match with rci exchange. Thanks!


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 12, 2013)

You should check the sighting board for available units. Many people check and post what is available.


----------



## laurie9973 (Jan 12, 2013)

How do you check the sightings board?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2013)

laurie9973 said:


> How do you check the sightings board?



You have to be a TUG member.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2013)

itradehilton said:


> You should check the sighting board for available units. Many people check and post what is available.



I believe the OP is asking about DVC availability - because it's just 3 nights - so you won't find it on the Sightings Forum.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I believe the OP is asking about DVC availability - because it's just 3 nights - so you won't find it on the Sightings Forum.



I was asking about dvc and I got my answer, so many helpful people on this board!


----------



## littlestar (Jan 13, 2013)

It makes it nice since DVC enabled on-line reservations. I enjoy being able to check availability online.  I usually end up calling and talking to a DVC, rep, though to add things. 

Steve, did you decide to buy some DVC points?  It's really great having the discount on Annual passes and being able to book days individually. 

I used the online search to grab a couple of nights during Easter Week for a friend's honeymoon. They were coming back from a cruise and wanted a few nights at Disney World.


----------



## alexb (Jan 13, 2013)

*blt search*

could someone check if there is avaliablity at BLT for 12-15th of july 2013
thanks


----------



## littlestar (Jan 13, 2013)

alexb said:


> could someone check if there is avaliablity at BLT for 12-15th of july 2013
> thanks



Yes, just checked and Lake and Theme Park view *studios* and *1 bedrooms* were available for those dates.  I didn't see any two bedrooms, though.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 13, 2013)

littlestar said:


> It makes it nice since DVC enabled on-line reservations. I enjoy being able to check availability online.  I usually end up calling and talking to a DVC, rep, though to add things.
> 
> Steve, did you decide to buy some DVC points?  It's really great having the discount on Annual passes and being able to book days individually.
> 
> I used the online search to grab a couple of nights during Easter Week for a friend's honeymoon. They were coming back from a cruise and wanted a few nights at Disney World.



We ended up having to wait as we decided a minivan was a bit more pressing as our family grows, hate when real life gets in the way! We will buy though in the next year or two.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 13, 2013)

sb2313 said:


> We ended up having to wait as we decided a minivan was a bit more pressing as our family grows, hate when real life gets in the way! We will buy though in the next year or two.



I know what you mean.  I'd have a bunch more points if real life didn't interfere. It will still be there next year.


----------



## laurie9973 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi DeniseM-
   I am a TUG Member.  I paid the membership dues about 2 months ago.  I have never been able to find the sightings board.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2013)

laurie9973 said:


> Hi DeniseM-
> I am a TUG Member.  I paid the membership dues about 2 months ago.  I have never been able to find the sightings board.



You are still showing as a "Guest" on TUG which is why you can't see to access the Sightings board.  

Check out this post from the BBS Help section; let us know if you have any questions or problems with the registration process.


----------



## worknout777 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Sue!  This is Laurie9973 (guest) and it made me create a new username for my member access so now I will be using worknout777.  Also, I found the sightings board after I logged in as a member.

Thanks!
Laurie


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 23, 2013)

How exactly des the sighting boards work?


----------



## PearlCity (Mar 23, 2013)

Trudyt623 said:


> How exactly des the sighting boards work?



Whenever someone sees a good week or weeks in a good location, like Hawaii or a Dvc resort for example in RCI, someone posts it and people start to grab the weeks.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 25, 2013)

Are they trading there deposited week for the ones listed?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2013)

Trudyt623 said:


> Are they trading there deposited week for the ones listed?



The posts on the Sightings Forum are informational - they let other Tuggers know that a good deposit has been sighted in the online inventory - usually at II or RCI, but not always.  

For a reader to exchange for a week posting on the forum, they would have to have an account with the exchange company, and call or go online, and make the exchange directly with the exchange company.   (The person who posts the info. is not involved in the exchange.)

Once in awhile, someone post a good "getaway" or "last minute rental" and those are rentals from the exchange company.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Denise.


----------

